# Melafix for bloat



## Millymoo96 (Mar 21, 2010)

Will melafix cure bloat??


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I think the short and direct answer is.. Nope.

Review the library section. They have articles on both Bloat and Melafix.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/f ... h_list.php


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Well, no. I use melafix for external injuries, and haven't tried it's cousin Pimafix which is advertised for internal infections. As a general intestinal "delouser" I use metronidazole.

"Bloat" covers a lot of symptoms in a lot of different fish that likely have many different causes. Do you have some sick fish?


----------



## Millymoo96 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes and we could not find clout or metro, and the shop assistant adviced us to buy melafix. *** read before that it could only treat external injuries, but i thought i would double check seeing as the shop assistant told us to buy this. Will it not even prolong the fish's life by a day or so??


----------



## Rusties (Apr 9, 2010)

Its difficult to find treatment in the UK. One treatment available here is Otcozin, available from online auctions and maybe some shops, youd have to phone round to find one. It is good for treating the initial stages of bloat.

The other alternative is ordered Clout or something from the USA, which is slightly illegal. I have sucessfully ordered off ebay. Seller was discreet, removed all the clout packing showing its ingredients should customs open it and left a small slip of paper saying how to treat. Buy at your own risk though!

If you're really desperate you can go to a vet and explain the situation and they can supply metro but the consultation fee can be pricey.


----------



## Rusties (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry typo there, its octozin.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

unless you know someone who's able to get it from states/europe your not going to get metro in the UK.

Vets are useless at treating fish. and they wont prescribe without seeing the fish (and most cant ID the disease anyway) and theres no available form for fish (according to the vet last time I went looking.)

personally had no luck with octozin.

I would try a combination of octozin, pimafix, Epsom Salts.

but I dont think theres much hope.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Well, with or without the best meds, stop feeding and add Epsom Salt to your sick tank. It's a good laxative and will help ease the fish's discomfort. For sick fish, I would add dissolved Epsom salt at a rate of about 1 cup to 50 gallons. That comes out to be about 250 mL salt to 200 L water. Add it in small doses over several hours.


----------



## Millymoo96 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I went to purchase some octozin?? And described the symptoms. Turns out it's not bloat . However, I did lose two fish


----------

